# The Roasting Thread



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

hey bitches, this is the roasting thread. Step inside for a severe mocking over all your insecurities - both actual and assumed


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

j-pet said:


> hey bitches, this is the roasting thread. Step inside for a severe mocking over all your insecurities - both actual and assumed



I looked your society up man are you guys twisted
Secretary-General of the Dick Riders Secret  Eroticists (DRSE)


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

That's not what it stands for!  Asking and even publicly speculating about DRSE is taken very seriously and not tolerated.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 8, 2010)

The first rule of DRSE is we dont talk about DRSE.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> I looked your society up man are you guys twisted
> Secretary-General of the Dick Riders Secret Eroticists (DRSE)


 
the young pup is pulling out the big guns, huh? Lone Wolf, WTF are you doing on this site. Do you even work out? JO doesnt count sorry


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

I would defend the DRSE but I'm not an official member yet

:-(


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I would defend the DRSE but I'm not an official member yet
> 
> :-(


 
you retarded fat fuck. How dare you assume you would ever be DRSE material?

Stick to smearing shit on walls, poking fat chicks in the arse with your chubby, bloated MDrol fingers and LHJO'g to David Hasslehoff records

Josh from BN will become DRSE, and you will yeild to his authoriti!


GICH!


----------



## JDub (Jan 9, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I would defend the DRSE but I'm not an official member yet
> 
> :-(








YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2010)

:-(


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 9, 2010)

j-pet said:


> you retarded fat fuck. How dare you assume you would ever be DRSE material?
> 
> Stick to smearing shit on walls, poking fat chicks in the arse with your chubby, bloated MDrol fingers and LHJO'g to David Hasslehoff records
> 
> ...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2010)

Doogsy said:


>





Yes, Josh is an Honorary DRSE inductee!  No internship required!  Please rep and congratulate him immediately!  You too sane!  Good sportsmanship is required if you ever want to become a full member.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 9, 2010)

j-pet said:


> the young pup is pulling out the big guns, huh? Lone Wolf, WTF are you doing on this site. Do you even work out? JO doesnt count sorry



I think I train what do you think? post your pick up


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> I think I train what do you think? post your pick up


 
I think you look small and puny compared to Geared Jesus. 

He's the real beastmaster around these parts.

GICH!


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 9, 2010)

j-pet said:


> I think you look small and puny compared to Geared Jesus.
> 
> He's the real beastmaster around these parts.
> 
> GICH!


Thats last years pic I am atleast 20lbs heavier gonna put some new ones up soon.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> Thats last years pic I am atleast 20lbs heavier gonna put some new ones up soon.


 
you're hair and beard need some trimming up there son


----------



## independent (Jan 9, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> I think I train what do you think? post your pick up



It looks like a LHJO pic to me.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> It looks like a LHJO pic to me.



Definitely, and what a grip!  Maybe DRSE material!


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 9, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> It looks like a LHJO pic to me.



wow it does


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 9, 2010)

Crono1000 said:


> wow it does



LHJO ???


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 9, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> LHJO ???



Haha it definately does. Grip of steel right there

LHJO = Left Hand Jerk Off 





GICH


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> I think I train what do you think? post your pick up



I'd pee on this bitch for sure!


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2010)

I work out everyday of the week. I should lay off the Gears before I hurt somebody with my uncontrollable Roid Rage

Oh yea, and I know you guys love those Stretch Marks. They are Chick Magnets!


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 9, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I work out everyday of the week. I should lay off the Gears before I hurt somebody with my uncontrollable Roid Rage
> 
> Oh yea, and I know you guys love those Stretch Marks. They are Chick Magnets!


I knew you was a big fat ass phoney fuckin loser lol


----------



## urbanski (Jan 9, 2010)

j-pet said:


> hey bitches, this is the roasting thread. Step inside for a severe mocking over all your insecurities - both actual and assumed



ok, here i am, why dont you make fun of my lats or something equally juvenile and retarded <3


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> I knew you was a big fat ass phoney fuckin loser lol



Well, i'm not a phoney loser. But i am fat. Everyone knows that.

I did rep 215lbs on the flat press today. So i'm happy!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

urbanski said:


> ok, here i am, why dont you make fun of my lats or something equally juvenile and retarded <3


 
Yes, well urbanski, there are rumours circulating around here that you've been getting estrogen shots to make your hips more smoother and feminine.

On top of that, there are reports that you posted pictures on another site of yourself sporting a tuck between and red marker pen on your nipples. A big black arrow running down your back with barely eligible writing _*'get it here demz'*_

You like to keep your lats nice and small, and we all know why. Spending way too much time at the bus station it seems.

Yes, we know your type Urbanski. Sane and a few others have got their hungry eyes on you. You think you like the attention, but I can assure you BestHomeGym's basement is a place of horror . . your worst nightmare you sick whore fuck, your futile attempts at becoming the next Lady GaGa are beneath contempt!!


----------



## weldingman (Jan 9, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> I knew you was a big fat ass phoney fuckin loser lol


 
Sane, it looks like your fat fucking belly was beat with a goddamn switch you fat gyno looking mother fucker. I would love to hog tie your fat stinking ass up and beat you with a goddamn board you smelly fuck, lmao


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 9, 2010)

you all have tiny balls


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> you all have tiny balls


 
now that the pot calling the kettle black! My balls are larger than your fucking head you under-developed, womb-space wasting foreskin chewer.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

weldingman said:


>


 
I'd be very careful weldingman. Sane will draft you up in one of his sick and twisted Sanesloot Presents stories.

Chances are you're in for a good old fashioned fisting experience.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 9, 2010)

All welcome to the DRSE Experience......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2010)

Werd! When he created that roids doll and violated it, I could literally feel what he did to it. My ass was in agony for at least a week afterwards, not to mention the shame and guilt, as if I somehow caused it.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 9, 2010)

the last 3 posts saved this thread.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> the last 3 posts saved this thread.


 
Saved the thread from what? Not impressed with the quality of sledging on this thread? Please, feel free to serve up your finest shit sandwich.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2010)

Why does jake get ot be an elite member and not me! Not fucking fair! I'm the one who fount this place!  

Did you have to pay $ or lick up and down the sides of someone's penis?  Or both?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Why does jake get ot be an elite member and not me! Not fucking fair! I'm the one who fount this place!
> 
> Did you have to pay $ or lick up and down the sides of someone's penis? Or both?


 
roids, if you spend less time allowing sane to lick your nutsack and more time on important PSC matters, then these opportunities would not slip you by. 

And for you information I paid a small nominal fee for a lifetime's membership before I realised I had to indeed lick up and down the sides of someone's penis. 

Roberts for your information, and considering the liberties he has provided us with, suggest you do the same


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2010)

IDK, it's hard not to let sane lick the sack when he just does it so well, gently nibbling and tickling the underside of the scrotal area and all. But, I'll shoot Robert a pm and see what I need to do. A lifetime membership and the elite title may be worth a little dick lickin'.


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2010)

lol wtf ???

I did that belly pic just so I cud get laughed at. I was sticking it out, it's normally much smaller..

at least I have 18inch guns Cold


----------



## urbanski (Jan 10, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Why does jake get ot be an elite member and not me! Not fucking fair! I'm the one who fount this place!
> 
> Did you have to pay $ or lick up and down the sides of someone's penis?  Or both?



i rubbed penis, but other folks can just pay 10 bux


----------



## urbanski (Jan 10, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Yes, well urbanski, there are rumours circulating around here that you've been getting estrogen shots to make your hips more smoother and feminine.
> 
> On top of that, there are reports that you posted pictures on another site of yourself sporting a tuck between and red marker pen on your nipples. A big black arrow running down your back with barely eligible writing _*'get it here demz'*_
> 
> ...



i am linetrap


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 10, 2010)

urbanski said:


> i rubbed penis, but other folks can just pay 10 bux



I wise choice in such a poor economic crisis


----------



## independent (Jan 10, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> I wise choice in such a poor economic crisis



No, he just likes penis.


----------



## urbanski (Jan 10, 2010)

you're inside my brain and its creepy


----------



## T_man (Jan 10, 2010)

YouTube - Jamie Foxx Destroys Doug Williams in Comedy Roast


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2010)

I wanna call out Jake Pellet or w/e his gay name is. Non Geared punk bitch should be his next screen name

I demand to see some pics of your Non-Big status.. 

Pose off!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I wanna call out Jake Pellet or w/e his gay name is. Non Geared punk bitch should be his next screen name
> 
> I demand to see some pics of your Non-Big status..
> 
> Pose off!


 
Look sane, take those pudgy bloated shit-stained MDrol fingers out of your mouth and listen to me.

I am non-geared and NotBig. But I still weigh 211lb @ 14%BF and continue to lean out motherfucker.

Gears are acomming. Geared Jesus has put me on the path to enlightenment. Before and after pics will be displayed. 

I will become one of the 12 Apostles of Tren. You will yield as my butterball bitch.


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2010)

To be honest bro, that sounded like a 12 yr old girl just wrote that for ya. What i'm really trying to say is, you're a bitch.

I want pics NOW, or stfu you weak, skinny, little lying faggot ass Australian.

Pics, or GTFO


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> To be honest bro, that sounded like a 12 yr old girl just wrote that for ya. What i'm really trying to say is, you're a bitch.
> 
> I want pics NOW, or stfu you weak, skinny, little lying faggot ass Australian.
> 
> Pics, or GTFO


 
I have a basement of drug-addicted 12yr old female slaves busy writing posting material as we speak. Obviously their form is not up to spec, they will recieve a flogging believe you me.

If you want to see pics I suggest you trawl through AM, there are recent ones under Jakellpet Review Series: OEP. Bitches froth at the gash over that physique, you will have no choice but to take cock in hand.

And FYI you cum-guzzling scat-eater, just because I fist Australians doesnt mean I am one.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2010)

j-pet said:


> I have a basement of drug-addicted 12yr old female slaves busy writing posting material as we speak. Obviously their form is not up to spec, they will recieve a flogging believe you me.
> 
> If you want to see pics I suggest you trawl through AM, there are recent ones under Jakellpet Review Series: OEP. Bitches drool over that physique, you will have no choice but to take cock in hand.
> 
> ...



If you're not an Australian, then what are you? Oh wait i know this one... you're a god damn NOT BIG and you always will be!!!!

Now either post up some Pics, or my respect for you is lost. 

And its pretty lame when some fag bitch with boobs is calling you out....

Can I get an Amen?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> If you're not an Australian, then what are you? Oh wait i know this one... you're a god damn NOT BIG and you always will be!!!!
> 
> Now either post up some Pics, or my respect for you is lost.
> 
> ...


 
Bitch, my identity is kept secret to protect the innocent. I resettled in Australia, that's all you need to know.

I just gave you info on pics, Im at work MFer so seek the fucking things out yourself.

I can feel a twinge of jelousy in your posting. It's because of my impending Apostle status, isn't it? Yes, little bitch it is. Dont worry, there will work for you cleansing our feet when the day's work is done.


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2010)

You sense Jealousy huh?

But I smell pussy, Is that you Jake? You remind me of my bitch!


YouTube - G-Unit - I Smell Pussy


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> You sense Jealousy huh?
> 
> But I smell pussy, Is that you Jake? You remind me of my bitch!
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, it's from that skank I was fucking over the weekend. Permiating throught the fucking internet


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> I think I train what do you think? post your pick up


Brutal synthol biceps.


----------



## independent (Jan 11, 2010)

j-pet said:


> I resettled in Australia, that's all you need to know.



That means he's from New Zealand.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> That means he's from New Zealand.


 
I suggest you STFU bigmoe


----------



## independent (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow you Kiwi"s are sensitive.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 11, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> To be honest bro, that sounded like a 12 yr old girl just wrote that for ya. What i'm really trying to say is, you're a bitch.
> 
> I want pics NOW, or stfu you weak, skinny, little lying faggot ass Australian.
> 
> Pics, or GTFO


you asked for it...







the goat trembles....


----------



## weldingman (Jan 11, 2010)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Brutal synthol biceps.


 

I don't think thats synthol, to hard looking.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2010)

lol, was wondering if that beauty would surface


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2010)

j-pet said:


> lol, was wondering if that beauty would surface



The picture didn't show for me... Can someone save the image and attach it to a post or sum10?


----------



## GFR (Jan 12, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> pretty jacked. Whats your weight/height?


6'8'' 387lbs at 7% body fat.


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2010)

Patrick Bateman said:


> 6'8'' 387lbs at 7% body fat.



damn!! This guy is like twice as jacked as JayV

I think I have a new idol!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 12, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> damn!! This guy is like twice as jacked as JayV
> 
> I think I have a new idol!


 
Geared Jesus will smite you down!


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2010)

Geared Jesus is a bum!

He hasn't posted a pic in months.

I'm losing the Faith!!


----------

